# Remy is NOT happy!



## Ronni (Dec 14, 2022)

Remy went to the clinic for his neuter yesterday. He was NOT a happy camper! He doesn’t like car rides, he’s a foodie and he missed his breakfast and has been too groggy to eat, he’s sore and grumpy, starting to get itchy along with everything else, and all he wants is lap time!


----------



## IKE (Dec 14, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Remy went to the clinic for his neuter yesterday. He was NOT a happy camper!



Can't really blame him I probably wouldn't be all that thrilled if someone did that to me either.


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 14, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Remy went to the clinic for his neuter yesterday. He was NOT a happy camper! He doesn’t like car rides, he’s a foodie and he missed his breakfast and has been too groggy to eat, he’s sore and grumpy, starting to get itchy along with everything else, and all he wants is lap time!
> View attachment 255997


I have some of the same symptoms as does Remy.  I could use some lap time, too.


----------

